# Canning in a cold garage??



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

We just got our first pressure canner. Since we have a glass-top stove, we will need to use our propane burner (same burner I will be using with out turkey fryer). Anyways, we plan to can in the garage, which is unheated but still remains warmer than outside temps.

My wife and I got to brainstorming this... do we run the risk of breaking jars if we remove them from the canner and allow them to cool in the garage?? I've read evey bit of info regarding this. The only caution I find is avoiding drafts as this will bust a jar quick.

We will be doing some hot-pack, heating up in the house, then taking them out to the garage. I thought of using an old cooler to transport them from the house to the canner in the garage, and then back to the house again to cool when they are finished.

Any insight on this, or personal experience would be greatly appreciated. I hope to use my canner Thursday to can pork-n-beans and I'm pretty anxious to give this a try!


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not sure how the cold air in the garage will affect your hot jars. You need to experiment with your new canner on the turkey fryer base using correct water level and no jars inside. We used the turkey fryer base to scald poultry. It was difficult to control water temp. at a low enough setting as it was always too high. Your fryer may have better controls than ours.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

They tell you not to use turkey fryers to pressure can on. They are too hot. It should say that right in the book that came with the caner.

I too would be fearful of the extreme temperature difference. Could you have a box with a few dish towels in it to put them in to cool, insulating them so from the extreme cold.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I would make sure they are not in a draft of any kind. I use a cotton rug and old thick towels to buffer the bottom of the jars. Dont wrap the jars. Just be sure not to set them on something cold. Good luck!!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I suggest using a big card board box with the top off and a towel on the bottom.The heat from the jars will warm the inside of the box and as long as theres no draft they should cool just fine. p.s. Im a bit leary of the propane fryer though.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

[_QUOTE=steve-in-kville;4814017]We just got our first pressure canner. Since we have a glass-top stove, we will need to use our propane burner (same burner I will be using with out turkey fryer). Anyways, we plan to can in the garage, which is unheated but still remains warmer than outside temps.

My wife and I got to brainstorming this... do we run the risk of breaking jars if we remove them from the canner and allow them to cool in the garage?? I've read evey bit of info regarding this. The only caution I find is avoiding drafts as this will bust a jar quick.


My guess is that the info you are reading pertains to IN SEASON CANNING, not freezing temps. If memory serves me right, 1. allow canner to cool and pressure returns to zero, then 2. LET JARS STAND 10 MINUTES in CANNER after lid is removed, as another cooling off period. Might suggest keeping a room thermometer in garage, 55 & up might be possible. As a trial run, you might try canning jars of water. Most economical solution for the garage that I can think of.

We will be doing some hot-pack, heating up in the house, then taking them out to the garage. I thought of using an old cooler to transport them from the house to the canner in the garage, and then back to the house again to cool when they are finished.

Unless you have small children and or animals, why not bring that propane burner into the house ? I've seen where others do it.

Any insight on this, or personal experience would be greatly appreciated. I hope to use my canner Thursday to can pork-n-beans and I'm pretty anxious to give this a try![/QUOTE]


My instincts say it's a bad risk, price of food, time and labor............ Best of luck to you._


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Been pressure canning on my glass top stove for about six years now, no problems.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a glass stovetop that pops in and out in modules. I have a giant canner, an All American 941, and a much smaller Presto canner. I have my new stove because I crushed the last one and ruined the wiring harness with my 941. 

The kewl thing about the little Presto is that even though it's a bit bigger than the module, it has a burner sized protrusion on the bottom that fits the heat element exactly. So the canner sort of 'floats' above the rest of the stove when it makes contact with the burner.

I have a couple of outdoor options for heating the 941, but honestly, I'm considering selling it. With just two of us in the house anymore, the 941 is overkill. But ohhh, back in the day, it sure helped me get through harvest _fast._ If my daughter doesn't want it, I think I'm going to rehome it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My turkey burner cannot be turned down enough to use with the canner. I suggest you look into getting a heavy duty electric burner just for canning. Do you have a side burner on your gas Grill. That would work for now.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Do BWB on your glass top? If you can BWB on your glass top, you should be able to PC on your glass top.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Horseyrider- If you decide to sell - pm me, please.
Anne


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got tons of tomatoes in the freezer, 2 AA 921's, an enclosed back porch and a Camp Chef, BUT.. the porch is not insulated. My biggest concern is jar breakage WHEN I remove the jars from the canner, I seriously can not lift the canner when it's full of jars.
My kitchen stove has about had enough with canners (presto and BWB).
SO, here's what I've been thinking about, I gonna swipe my husband's new propane shop heater and try to get the porch temp up...my husband has no idea that when I bought him the heater I had a sneaky motive/cunning plan. I've even considered taking over his shop for my canning, you know 'get one foot in the door (canning), then my leg (candlemaking) and then my whole body (FIBER washing and drying)'
Muwahahaha!!! ~lol~


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Delrio said:


> Been pressure canning on my glass top stove for about six years now, no problems.


Me, too! 

I can't believe someone would build a house in the country with an electric stove, but that is what we got when we moved here, so that is what I use. (Just had to gripe a bit, too.)


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I bring mine in the house and use with my AA941.
The red regulator dial on the hose will let you turn the gas down to whatever you want.....wide open to nothing.

Only way to fly with a 941 IMHO....keeps the top right down where you can get jars in/out easy.

If you do it in the garage, just cover the jars with some towels when the come out.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Update? I would think that canning in the garage would bring the temperature of the garage up quite a bit obviously depending on the size of the garage. I imagine that the temperature wouldn't stay up during the entire cooling period, but maybe enough initially to avoid breakage. I, too, intend to can in my garage as I have a glass top inside. But being in Arkansas it will likely not be as cold and I have the means to heat my garage with an LP heater. Interested to know how it went, though, if you did indeed give it a shot.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Just leave the jars in the canner until it is totally cool. Like the next day or until it is cool enough to take the lid off. I do that. Unless you are in a hurry which can not be done in a pressure cooker!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hardworkingwoman, that's what I was thinking of doing. Run both canners and just leave the jars to slowly cool. I'm tired of bags of tomatoes spilling out of the freezers every time we get in there.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

TnAndy, aren't you concerned about the 'exhaust' from the flame? I'd be very concerned about indoor air pollution.

That canner's a familiar one! Mine's on a shelf in the laundryroom. I haven't used it in years, but it's still a good friend.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> TnAndy, aren't you concerned about the 'exhaust' from the flame? I'd be very concerned about indoor air pollution.


Not directed at me, but I'll chime in anyway. Most portable LP cookers that I have used will burn just as clean as an LP or NG stove installed in a house. Sure, if you let it burn a filthy, sooty yellow flame you may need to be concerned about carbon monoxide, but if you adjust the flame to a blue base turning yellow at the top you should be good to go. Most of the cookers that I have seen have an air inlet adjustment in addition to the fuel valve that let you dial the flame in to a clean, efficient burn.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We canned for years on a glass top without any issues.
We have also used a 2 burner propane jobby outside for hot water bathing large batches of tomatoes. No issues there either and some canning was done late after we had brought the maters in to get out of the frost. Pulled the jars out and let them cool on towels on the car trunk or truck tailgate.......


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm thinking about canning up some trout my inlaws gave us, they love to fish but don't eat it. I read in the Ball book that trout is placed in unheated jars, no liquid and placed in canner. 
That suits my situation just fine, I won't have to worry about carrying hot jars out to the canner.
I have mentioned bringing the Camp Chef into the laundry room, but was reminded about our Demon kitty and her curiosity.


----------

